# Anadrol-50, Sus250, Deca, Cycle input



## AnthonyPiccari (Jan 29, 2012)

Stats, 5'10, 201lbs, bf% not sure between 12-14%, training 8yrs, with two major breaks for injuries. 3 previous cycles. In my previous cycles I've used
Test-E, Dbol, EQ, Winny, and Sust, not all together in the same cycle but you get me.  This cycle I want to take it to the next level and feel i'm ready. Diet and training are in perfect form and have been for some time.

1-4wk-Anadrol 50mg ed
1-12wk-Sust 250mg twice a week
1-12wk-Deca 200mg twice a week

adex-.5mg eod---will increase if needed
HCG-Would like some input on

Pct: Clomid, was going to use Tamox but heard that wasn't a good idea with Deca....true?....

Any input on this cycle would be cool. Feel free to critique and correct, thats why i'm posting this. ALSO, any experience with a cycle close to this would be AWSOME to hear! I've done a TON of research but always like to here more. Thanx Brothas!


----------



## chucko (Jan 29, 2012)

My next cycle will be similar to this but will be running prop and npp - and at 2x the doses but for only 8 weeks. 

I dont take adex unless I feel the need for it. I would also have caber on hand in case the deca causes gyno.

HCG - most will say 500iu 2x a week is good. I'm doing that with my current cycle and its working ok. I will probably try 500iu 3x a week on my next cycle as I'm still getting a good bit of atrophy.

PCT for me will be 100mg clomid ed for the first week along with 25mg aromasin. Then, two more weeks at 50mg clomid and 12.5mg aromisn.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 29, 2012)

pretty standard cycle, but be ready for that deca to shut u down..  no more *boom boom *if you know what I mean
def effective though let us know how it goes


----------



## FordFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of people run sus 250 eod, due to the blend.  I would do the same, or switch to Enan or Cyp. 

nolva is a no no with 19nor's.  You will also need caber or prami on hand for deca (19nor).

Get ready to grow!!!!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a solid cycle to me. my only concern would be that you didnt mention a dopamine antagonist for progesterone. i hope you are aware that anadrol and deca in the same cycle could really gives you some side effects related to this because they both have progesterone related activity. i personally have never ran the two together but my suggestion would be to 

1) run adex ED instead of EOD the first couple weeks your on anadrol. when you keep estrogen low you also keep progesterone low. high progesterone comes from high estrogen levels
2) have caber or dostinex, dont just have it on hand and ready, start it at .5 E3d at night before bed to keep your nipples from making milk haha do this the entire cycle.

you have never done a 19nor before(deca,tren,anadrol) so just be careful.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

Sus should be pinned eod for stable blood levels.

You need caber or prami to prevent sides from deca.

Run sus two Weeks longer than deca to make recovery in pct easier.

Pct: Clomid 100/100/75/50/50
        Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5/12.5

That^^^ pct is an extra week longer than normal but some people have trouble recovering from deca, so it would be a good idea IMO.


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sus should be pinned eod for stable blood levels.
> 
> You need caber or prami to prevent sides from deca.
> 
> ...



This^^^


----------



## fredlabrute (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice mass cycle for sure!!!Would up the sust to at least 650mg ew, the testosterone intake will be kind of similar to the one produced by 500mg of test E or C. I personnally think 400 mg of deca is fine but many will agree 600mg is ideal for max results vs sides! I would get caber but would just take it at a very low dose and frequency. Good luck!


----------



## Dath (Jan 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sus should be pinned eod for stable blood levels.
> 
> You need caber or prami to prevent sides from deca.
> 
> ...



^^^this covers it


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thanx guys!!!*

Bros thanx a bunch for the input!!! I will go with eod on the Sust and adjust the length of the Deca. Also I will get the liquid Prami if you guys think its ok, having trouble finding the tabs.  Post cycle will run the Aramosin and clomid. Thats why I always post a cycle before I run it, you guys have so much experience and knowledge it'd be foolish not to. MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wouldn't go for the liquids man. endless you have a really reliable source that you have always used. i have ran into to many problems with those things and developed some serious side effects. i have a great place to get the tabs, its cheap and really fast shipping. i have used them for AI and Serms and Dopamine antagonist(prami) for as long as i can remember.  but idk if im aloud to say the site. am i?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 30, 2012)

right here im looking at it. the prami tabs are .25 each and there are 100 tabs. its what im currently using on my test/tren/winni cycle. it was only 40$. thats 100 days for 40 bucks.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Jan 30, 2012)

*Prami*

Ok I ll do a little more searching, im sure I ll find it on the board.


----------

